# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Cleaning out my greywater system

## brownbag

I'd like to put my greywater system to rest for the winter.  I've given  it a basic clean but want to know if there are any recommended products  that I can flush through the system to clean out any excess matter in  the unit that may fester over a few months.  of course anything like  this that goes in won't be allowed onto the garden.  I've considered  using antibacterial tablets.  Would these do the job?  Any other ideas?

----------


## Moondog55

Just give it a good clean out and leave it dry and it should be fine, but "Actizyme" and "Biobugs"  are both products that use enzymes and MOs to clean and breakdown gunk

----------

